# Can anyone help me make a custom design for my daughter's Kindle?



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a shot in the dark, but everyone who makes custom covers with these designs do not have covers that fit the new 2013 Kindle Fire HD. I desperately want to make a custom cover with this design for my daughter's Kindle Fire HD (both the Kindle and cover will be Christmas gifts). I'll probably have to use Amazon's 'Design Your Own' cover. Their requirements are:

We recommend using an image greater than 1 MB, and for best results a 2500 X 3500px or higher resolution photo shot in portrait mode
We currently support a maximum file size of 7 MB in .jpeg or .png format
If the uploaded image appears small within the preview window, upload a larger sized image for better results.

If anyone is able to help, I'd like the design to have the name Abby. I'd be willing to pay for it as long as it's reasonable and fits Amazon's recommendations on sizing and resolution. Abby has wanted her own Fire for so long that I really want everything to be perfect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

The image would be easy to edit. That said, unless you can find a stock image with the zig-zag design and the circle, it would have to be done from scratch. It's very possible though. I'd offer, but I'm a bit behind on my backlog. 

Perhaps moving this to the writer's cafe might get you more attention.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I will try that, thank you!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Just an update that I found a solution. A very kind seller on Etsy is emailing me a file of the image I need so I can customize one of Amazon's 'Create Your Own' covers. So excited to see Abby's face on Christmas morning!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

That's great! I'll bet she loves it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Mandy!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Too late, I guess, but I was bored, so...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

If you're looking for a skin, DecalGirl can custom make one to your specs.  They are very very helpful!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Too late, I guess, but I was bored, so...


NogDog, I actually like yours better! The font you chose is more fitting for a young child, the image looks sharper, and the upper or lower parts of the pink circle doesn't run into a pink zig-zag line, causing a little too much pink (see image). Any chance you could email me the file? Mandymarie96 @ gmail . com. Thank you for taking the time to do this!! Abby had walked by when I was trying out a plain rainbow chevron pattern on the customizable Amazon case, and she said, "Oh, pretty!" So I know she'll love it!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Email is on the way, but if you have any trouble with it, you should be able to just click on the image I posted here, and then assuming it takes you to the image on flickr.com, just right click the image and select "original size", at which point there should be a download link on the resulting page.

Or something like that. 

Happy holidays!


----------

